# Our Haunt for 2012



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Just a few pictures of our display this year. This the first year that we were able to get the lighting just about perfect for the front yard. There are also a couple shots of the inside of the house and backyard from the Halloween party.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

*And last but not least. The creepiest picture of them all. My brother and me at the Halloween party.*


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

It all looks great but I LOVE this shot!



Chuck said:


>


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

All around thumbs up!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooohhhh, you got that rocking granny prop we saw on Making Monsters!

Lots of great shots, and the zombie babies fighting over flesh and the guy peeing in the pool are hysterical


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Ooooohhhh, you got that rocking granny prop we saw on Making Monsters!


Ohh yes, and she is fantastic. I built my own rocking granny a couple years ago, but this one was just great. She was a little to pale when we got her, so we touched up her paint a little. We had her rocking next to us when we handing out candy. Many were very uncomfortable around her.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

My favorite was the guy pissing - hilarious! Second favorite was the axe-wielding gas mask dude.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job with the lighting! Love the guy at the pool as well. Great job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh I love your haunt! It looks really reepy at night with the lighting too! My favs are the zombie babies eating at the table and the drunk guy peeing in your pool. Love it!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

nice


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

He man! Haha seriously though,lookin good!!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

The Zombabies are fantastic! Looks like a good evening was had by all!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

The guy peeing in the pool is hilarious. BTW, you have a nice hose. LOL.


----------



## murpup (Aug 1, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow, this is the first time I have ever seen a scary haunt that made me chuckle in so many places (the babies, the pink, the pisser, lol) and it still hold the scary feel. Very entertaining, spooky, and scary. Great combo of emotions!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

What a fun haunt...love the variety of characters, great mix of fun and scary.


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Very nice. I definately grimaced at the flesh eating babies, and groaned at the guy peeing in the pool.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What an awesome haunt. You can tell you've put a lot of work, and love, into making it. I think the ghoul in the pink bunny slippers is great. And I love that your family haunts with you.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Eeeeeew! The zombie babies are sick! Love it! And of course, who wouldn't love the zombie peeing in the pool! Hysterical! Great work, guys!


----------

